
Vampire: The Masquerade Bloodlines 2 Delayed Until 2021 - handlingelect
https://www.staticcatgames.com/2020/08/vampire-masquerade-bloodlines-2-delayed.html
======
blaser-waffle
Didn't know there was one in the works. First one was pretty good, one of the
better "role playing games" in literal "get-into-the-role" sense.

Breath held.

